# What's this made of?



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm thinking jersey/red Angus mebbe Hereford. He's polled whatever he is. He was 35 lbs in June. He is now a touch under 400. Short and fat. Not real beefy. Great eater. I


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Definitely Shorthorn in there.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hillside hay said:


> KIMG0230.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puts me in mind of Ayrshire somewhere in the background.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

i think holstein/short horn cross.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Shorthorn for sure my cousin has a bunch of them could be crossed with something but definitely shorthorn.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks tasty!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Originally I thought Shorthorn or Ayrshire too but he's polled. Unless they have polled genes . Guess I gotta Google stuff.
His body type I think is wrong for Shorthorn as well. Hindquarters are pretty scrawny with a big 'ol belly. have more breeds developed the polled trait? To my knowledge ( limited as it is) I thought they had only traited beef breeds.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Some dairy sires are polled. We have some that are naturally polled. Sometimes its all in how the genes match.

Head/face looks like a jersey


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IHCman said:


> i think holstein/short horn cross.


Ditto with maybe some Jersey


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I just hope he starts putting on some meat along with that belly. The jersey/Holstein yearlings look really good. A tad over 900lbs and gaining like crazy on S/S and millet.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gotta agree with some shorthorn in him, I have used a polled shorthorn bull a couple of times, knock the horns off of them, if the mom had them.

Larry


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Definitely some shorthorn, makes for some real pretty cattle.

Had a guy stop in and buy a bull and heifer calf, didn't care which ones as long as they were pretty.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

People do like the look of him. We had some jersey/ line backs that come out mottled red or blue with the distinctive white stripe. 
I didn't know there were polled Shorthorn genes out there. Makes sense now. I got him at a sale where JBS and Cargill needed everything. My wife just had to have him so 35 lb cost $120 that day.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll throw a curveball , lineback/jersey possible in the northeast to find some linebacks, but I don't think any are polled.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Cody P and Halfback Red NB are two polled sires in the local semen tanks. Lineback and Shorthorn respectively. Makes a lot more sense now. I haven't looked at an AI catalog since the dairy sold 22 years ago. I marvel at how much the industry has changed.
New barns are amazing with all the automation and advances in cow comfort.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

He's finally putting some weight in the meat areas.


----------

